# oil filter?



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

with all the debats on engine oil brands, and when to change the oil, no one really talks much about the oil filter. i feel it is just as important as the oil that you run. i used the ac delco filter on my s-10 with mobil 1. i just wanted to get some opinions from some of you guys on what you run,(k&n, moble 1, ac delco) or what ever else. thanks


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I like Mobil 1 filters-they have a finer mesh and catch more material.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I use the factory original filter. Bought a case of them. Use Mobil 1 as directed also.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Oil filters are all the same, just get the cheapest one.  (joking)
The Mobil 1 and K&N have almost identical specs, however the K&N is supposed to have a higher flow rate.
Hastings makes good oil filters also. They can be hard to find, though.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

yea i will most likely go with the mobile 1 or the k&n, i have heard some good things about both thanks for the input


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

upf-44 Ultraguard Gold AC-Delco


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

what size is the filter?


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Just get you a case or two of upf-44 filters.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

is that the factory filter or better


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

k1200lt said:


> Oil filters are all the same, just get the cheapest one.  (joking)
> The Mobil 1 and K&N have almost identical specs, however the K&N is supposed to have a higher flow rate.
> Hastings makes good oil filters also. They can be hard to find, though.[/QUOTE
> 
> I bought a hastings....but it is to long....the skid plate prevents proper installation. I was not happy.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have been using K&N HP-1007. I have been finding them on Ebay. A few weeks ago I had 2 delivered for 17.00. Locally I have seen them for about 13.00 each in auto parts stores.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

stangeater said:


> with all the debats on engine oil brands, and when to change the oil, no one really talks much about the oil filter. i feel it is just as important as the oil that you run. i used the ac delco filter on my s-10 with mobil 1. i just wanted to get some opinions from some of you guys on what you run,(k&n, moble 1, ac delco) or what ever else. thanks


For a daily driver, AMSOIL has a new line of filters out with nanofiber technology that provide high levels of filtration without sacrificing flow. They are rated for a full year or 15k miles of use. I've got several for my wife's Chevy Trailblazer and my F350, but I'll be using a high flow racing filter on my vette.

AMSOIL Ea Oil Filter

GTO part number is EAO32. :cheers


----------

